

Great Resource List for Startup Marketing and PR (Balsamiq, patio11 etc) - patrickk
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag_fyIIMSJ6DdGtkckxQUy1XMzRaSXh4S3kzdEFrQ1E#gid=0

======
patrickk
This is a list of resources I've found useful for SEO, promotion, pitching,
etc for a startup. Some of them have appeared on HN multiple times, but it's
nice to have everything in one place.

If you have any good links to share I'll add them to the list.

